# Mafia shirts and window decals



## jmfdakaniterider2 (Jan 16, 2010)

We will have them at the winter classic pm me or willcox on how many you will need and the size.. price will be sent via pm


----------



## mlandrum (Jan 16, 2010)

Are you not going to have any BLUE MAFIA----BEAGLE BRIGADE??????????


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2 (Jan 16, 2010)

mlandrum said:


> Are you not going to have any BLUE MAFIA----BEAGLE BRIGADE??????????



We could work smoething out I'm sure I'll see what I can do .. Would be cool to have a blue dog beagle division of the Mafia


----------



## mlandrum (Jan 16, 2010)

That is COOL!!!!!!!


----------



## curdogs4sure (Jan 17, 2010)

Forget the stickers, Bring them blue dogs to the classic !!!!


----------



## Cottontail (Jan 17, 2010)

Preacher get you one of them shirts without the coondogs tree n !!


----------



## rabbit hunter (Jan 17, 2010)

GANGSTA PREACHER!  Man whats this world coming to, preachers done started joining the Mafia


----------



## thomas gose (Jan 17, 2010)

This whole fantacy is gettin out of hand!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2 (Jan 17, 2010)

thomas gose said:


> This whole fantasy is gettin out of hand!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Why you say that thomas ?????? Strength in numbers does it scare ya???????

Look at all the members on here now from all over.... GA, TN ,AL and also in New Mexico


----------



## thomas gose (Jan 17, 2010)

I aint scared of nothin!lol but its just like chearin for the ATL Braves they might win a few but when it comes to the big show they just cant cut it!!!! and all your left with is a raspy voice and that T-Shirt!


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2 (Jan 17, 2010)

thomas gose said:


> I aint scared of nothin!lol but its just like chearin for the ATL Braves they might win a few but when it comes to the big show they just cant cut it!!!! and all your left with is a raspy voice and that T-Shirt!



It's called LOYOLTY thomas .... Like being a Braves fan or a Saints fan through the thick and thin years .......

In my opinion hunting a walker dog is like peer pressure ........ EVERY ONE ELSE IS DOIN IT SO WHY DON"T I

BLUE DOG MAFIA


----------



## thomas gose (Jan 17, 2010)

jmfdakaniterider2 said:


> It's called LOYOLTY thomas .... Like being a Braves fan or a Saints fan through the thick and thin years .......
> 
> In my opinion hunting a walker dog is like peer pressure ........ EVERY ONE ELSE IS DOIN IT SO WHY DON"T I
> 
> BLUE DOG MAFIA



it sure has been a good band wagon to jump on though!


----------



## Bluedogman (Jan 17, 2010)

jmfdakaniterider2 said:


> Why you say that thomas ?????? Strength in numbers does it scare ya???????
> 
> Look at all the members on here now from all over.... GA, TN ,AL and also in New Mexico


Do they make Walcurs in a Bluetick hide????


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2 (Jan 17, 2010)

thomas gose said:


> it sure has been a good band wagon to jump on though!



The way I see it thomas is you have just as many world championship trophies on your mantel with your Walcurs as I do with my Blue dog....... NONE 

So there fore we must be playin on the same braves team


----------



## thomas gose (Jan 17, 2010)

jmfdakaniterider2 said:


> The way I see it thomas is you have just as many world championship trophies on your mantel with your Walcurs as I do with my Blue dog....... NONE
> 
> So there fore we must be playin on the same braves team



I grew up in Atlanta! I love the Braves!!!!


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2 (Jan 17, 2010)

thomas gose said:


> I grew up in Atlanta! I love the Braves!!!!



I'M sorry to hear that


----------



## Cottontail (Jan 17, 2010)

Made me go out & buy a Bluetick Beagle !! Just to say i own a Blue dog.


----------



## willcox (Jan 17, 2010)

Buckmaster32 said:


> Made me go out & buy a Bluetick Beagle !! Just to say i own a Blue dog.



THATS WHAT I'M TALKIN BOUT


----------



## bluedog37379 (Jan 17, 2010)

pm sent


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2 (Jan 17, 2010)

bluedog37379 said:


> pm sent



pm returned


----------



## GA DAWG (Jan 17, 2010)

I could really use one of those stickers..Could modify it just a touch and it would be perfect.  Really ya'll should take a bunch of them down there..Prolly sell like hot cakes..


----------



## muddy_patrick (Jan 17, 2010)

is this a darn joke????  ha really BLUE DOG MAFIA SHIRTS AND STICKERS????? ha i want a bunch!!!!!!!! SOUNDS LIKE SOMETHING MY KINDERGARDEN TEACHER WOULD HAVE CAME UP WITH......


----------



## GA DAWG (Jan 17, 2010)

muddy_patrick said:


> is this a darn joke????  ha really BLUE DOG MAFIA SHIRTS AND STICKERS????? ha i want a bunch!!!!!!!! SOUNDS LIKE SOMETHING MY KINDERGARDEN TEACHER WOULD HAVE CAME UP WITH......


Jimmy was your kindergarden teacher?


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2 (Jan 17, 2010)

GA DAWG said:


> Jimmy was your kindergarden teacher?



No just his little leauge baseball coach


----------



## GA DAWG (Jan 17, 2010)

jmfdakaniterider2 said:


> No just his little leauge baseball coach


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2 (Jan 17, 2010)

muddy_patrick said:


> is this a darn joke????  ha really BLUE DOG MAFIA SHIRTS AND STICKERS????? ha i want a bunch!!!!!!!! SOUNDS LIKE SOMETHING MY KINDERGARDEN TEACHER WOULD HAVE CAME UP WITH......



I got one for the bumper of that truck of yours it will be on there Feb. 27th


----------



## curdogs4sure (Jan 18, 2010)

When, Who ever owns the Hanna female breeds her and gets me a pup i will swing on up on the little bdm bandwagon. But untill that happens NOT a chance.


----------



## kreekhunter (Jan 18, 2010)

jmfdakaniterider2 said:


> Why you say that thomas ?????? Strength in numbers does it scare ya???????
> 
> Look at all the members on here now from all over.... GA, TN ,AL and also in New Mexico



 yep stregnth in numbers if you were hunting a walker you wouldn't have to put 2 dogs at the bottom of the tree


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2 (Jan 18, 2010)

curdogs4sure said:


> When, Who ever owns the Hanna female breeds her and gets me a pup i will swing on up on the little bdm bandwagon. But untill that happens NOT a chance.



Don't remember askin you did we?


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2 (Jan 18, 2010)

kreekhunter said:


> yep stregnth in numbers if you were hunting a walker you wouldn't have to put 2 dogs at the bottom of the tree



Oh you ment to say there would not be any coons in that slick tree


----------



## kreekhunter (Jan 18, 2010)

*slick trees*

whenever y'all have the benefit hunt i plan on being there i hope your on my cast so i can see what them blue dogs has got


----------



## all ticked up (Jan 18, 2010)

kreekhunter said:


> whenever y'all have the benefit hunt i plan on being there i hope your on my cast so i can see what them blue dogs has got



just pray u aint on mine cause mine have got it


----------



## willcox (Jan 18, 2010)

kreekhunter said:


> whenever y'all have the benefit hunt i plan on being there i hope your on my cast so i can see what them blue dogs has got



HOPE YOU DO MAKE THE HUNT. THAT WOULD BE GREAT !! BUT LETS NOT LOSE SIGHT OF WHAT THE PURPOSE OF THIS HUNT IS !!! LETS SAVE ALL THE TRASH TALK FOR ANOTHER HUNT LOL


----------



## coontreeinhook (Jan 18, 2010)

jmfdakaniterider2 said:


> Why you say that thomas ?????? Strength in numbers does it scare ya???????
> 
> Look at all the members on here now from all over.... GA, TN ,AL and also in New Mexico



The only numbers I have seen are here on the computer. I never see blueticks in a hunt. As far as I know, they don't even coonhunt anymore. So Im not scared. Once I get scared I'll buy one.


----------



## curdogs4sure (Jan 18, 2010)

*winnie dog*



jmfdakaniterider2 said:


> Don't remember askin you did we?



 Yep, Looking for a real bluetick with coon treeing abilities, Not one them winnie dog/bluetick cross looking things like in your avatar.  P.s Thanks but you dont even have to ask when it gets this elementary.


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2 (Jan 18, 2010)

curdogs4sure said:


> Yep, Looking for a real bluetick with coon treeing abilities, Not one them winnie dog/bluetick cross looking things like in your avatar.  P.s Thanks but you dont even have to ask when it gets this elementary.



You must be blind in one eye and can't see out the other Son.......... That's allright you keep huntin them FURDOGS 4SURE


----------



## curdogs4sure (Jan 18, 2010)

You had better get in the bed young man school is gona come early. Furdogs yeah thats the one's with the fur in the tree. Thanks for the complement. Nighty night young man.


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2 (Jan 18, 2010)

curdogs4sure said:


> You had better get in the bed young man school is gona come early. Furdogs yeah thats the one's with the fur in the tree. Thanks for the complement. Nighty night young man.



OH OK THEN


----------



## curdogs4sure (Jan 18, 2010)

*winnie x bootick*



jmfdakaniterider2 said:


> OH OK THEN



Off in the HEAD


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2 (Jan 19, 2010)

Ok no more thread drift here!!!!!!!!! 

If ya"ll wanna bash me start another thread please


----------



## curdogs4sure (Jan 19, 2010)

Talk about thread drift, What about SELLING stickers shouldn't that be in the classifieds!!!!!!!!! Just asking!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## sicem_walkers44 (Jan 19, 2010)

*Point*



curdogs4sure said:


> Talk about thread drift, What about SELLING stickers shouldn't that be in the classifieds!!!!!!!!! Just asking!!!!!!!!!!



Now thats a really good point. Take it to the classifieds.


----------



## mlandrum (Jan 19, 2010)

I am the proud owner of the BLUE MAFIA---BEAGLE BRIGADE, and my Blues have FIRE IN THEIR EYES!!!!!


----------



## Cottontail (Jan 19, 2010)

Preacher are they treed ?  Just wondering since they were leashed to a tree!!


----------



## mlandrum (Jan 20, 2010)

If that rabbit climbs a tree he has sealed his FATE!!!!! Those eyes of fire will burn the tree down , then ole Blue Cobbler pulls him out of the tree  and the hunt is over!!


----------



## bethelpreacher (Jan 20, 2010)

*Fire eyed blues*

Preacher,
Are those dogs blueberry blues or are they huckleberry hounds?
You should have been there with us yesterday; we had a great hunt in Vidette.  planning another one real soon; I'l call you with the info, maybe you can get in on the next one


----------



## GA DAWG (Jan 20, 2010)

curdogs4sure said:


> Talk about thread drift, What about SELLING stickers shouldn't that be in the classifieds!!!!!!!!! Just asking!!!!!!!!!!


If you dont like it..Dont look at the thread..This was just telling people about them at the winter classic. Was not selling them on here..I hate blue dawgs as much as the next feller but some of ya'll are to much..


----------



## bluedog37379 (Jan 20, 2010)

We can't wait to get ours


----------



## ArmyTaco (Jan 20, 2010)

Sent you a pm. Cannot wait for ours. Look forward to seeing everyone at the Classic.


----------



## mlandrum (Jan 20, 2010)

BethelPreacher, thanks for letting me know,I finally texted Tridog and he gave me some minute details but nothing in detail?????? Did you get to shoot your 32" 410 special??? Tomorrow I plan to get my ONE in fromt of a BLUE STREAK!!!!!!!!!


----------



## bluedog37379 (Jan 21, 2010)

Did you ever get the prices for me?


----------



## gatorswearjeanshorts (Jan 21, 2010)

jmfdakaniterider2 said:


> We will have them at the winter classic pm me or willcox on how many you will need and the size.. price will be sent via pm



Just wondering, what is the price difference between your short-sleeve t-shirts and a jumbo bag of charmin?  money is gettin scarce and I need a substitution for TP  lol aint been on in a while and figured i'd mess with yall.


----------



## willcox (Jan 21, 2010)

THE KNIGHT HAS  BEEN HAVING INTERNET PROBLEMS AND HAS BEEN UNABLE TO GET ON HERE. HE WILL BE BACK ON THIS EVENING TO ANSWER PMS. 

GATORSUCKER: WELCOME BACK MY FRIEND. THESE BLUE SHIRTS WONT BE REAL EASY TO DO MUCH CHECKING WITH ON THOSE FINAL WIPES.I WOULD RECOMMEND MY FAVORITE BACKUP PAPER WHICH IS A SET OF TREEING WALKER PAPERS UKC OR PKC . BOTH WORK WELL


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2 (Jan 21, 2010)

gatorswearjeanshorts said:


> Just wondering, what is the price difference between your short-sleeve t-shirts and a jumbo bag of charmin?  money is gettin scarce and I need a substitution for TP  lol aint been on in a while and figured i'd mess with yall.



Dang gatorshorts I remember how much I have not missed ya now come to think of it


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2 (Jan 21, 2010)

Internet is fixed now thanks to the very helpfull man from India he must not know cuss words


All pm's returned .......

PLEASE LET ME KNOW IF ANYONE NEEDS SHIRTS OR STICKERS BY MONDAY THE 25TH.........


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2 (Jan 24, 2010)

btt


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2 (Jan 28, 2010)

ok ya'll looks like rain and no pickin cotton saturday so if ya ordered a shirt or window decal call me at 912 423 0013 and I'll find you at the WC


----------



## GA DAWG (Jan 31, 2010)

Well,Did ya'll sell out


----------



## willcox (Jan 31, 2010)

GA DAWG said:


> Well,Did ya'll sell out



need your address so we can mail your order to you, pm it to jimmy and he will get you hooked up


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2 (Jan 31, 2010)

The shirts were not done on time even though I put the order in 2 weeks ago......

So if you wanted shirts and decals please pm me with your addy and I will ship them to you you will only pay for the shirts and decals $12.50 each , the shipping will be on my DIME.......

tried to call bluedog 37379 several times pm me if ya still want yours.

Bayin Blues nice to meet you pm me about your shirt and settin up a hunt sometime....

Thanks ya'll


----------



## Coonhunter8 (Feb 2, 2010)

My black and tan could beat all them blue dogs.


----------



## Blue Iron (Feb 2, 2010)

Coonhunter8 said:


> My black and tan could beat all them blue dogs.


 
Got any money to lay on the hood? Your place or mine?


----------



## bluedog37379 (Feb 2, 2010)

Well we were there for 3 days but seen no one wearing the shirts. Got a couple of missed calls and left messages back. The phones really did not work well in the buildings. Yes we still want ours and can't wait. Sent you a PM


----------



## jmfdakaniterider2 (Feb 2, 2010)

Coonhunter8 said:


> My black and tan could beat all them blue dogs.



We don't like to take lil kids lunch money

But if we have to we will


----------



## grinstead9 (Feb 2, 2010)

*puppies*

m landrum sent you pm


----------

